# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما تفسير الحلم من رأى شيخ او داعية او عالم

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بارك الله فيكم

ما تفسير الحلم 

من رأى الشيخ محمد حسان في الحلم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

مجرد الرؤية لا تعني شيئاً وإنما يكون التفسير حسب سياق الرؤيا وأحداثها

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

رايته وهو لابس ثوب ابيض وغترة بيض

لكني بعض االاحيان اقلد الشيخ فانا احبه حب في الله ولدي محاضرات منه

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

بارك الله فيك الأخوين الكريمين
لا يسمح في هذا المنتدى بتأويل الاحلام
فنعتذر عن اغلاق الموضوع
وبارك الله فيكم

----------

